# Looking for head badge that says Chopper like the Schwinn Logo on Verticle.



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking for head badge that says Chopper like the Schwinn Logo on Verticle.


Do they have one that says that with black or white letters with black or white back ground?

If so how much, can I get an address?

Thanks..


----------



## snarehead123 (Aug 22, 2010)

hi grey 3speedfrmeuro if you are still looking for a chopper badge go to www.streetlowrider.com they have item # 34840 for 8.95 go to the home menu under name plates and stickers i think its on page 2 if i,m correct. snarehead 123 over and out!


----------



## snarehead123 (Aug 22, 2010)

*page 3*

i,m sorry that badge is on page 3


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 22, 2010)

Fantastic, snarehead123, really appreciate your finding that bicycle badge for me.


----------



## Santee (Jan 4, 2011)

That site has some cool stuff! Thanks for the heads up!


----------

